# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  رسم توضيحي عن تصميمات المنازل

## ريمي

[align=center] بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم [/align]   
[align=left] السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته [/align]  
[align=right] الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين [/align]   





اليوم جايب للحابين يصممو منزل جديد ولل مش حابين كمان  
















































































 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
مع تحياتي حلا

----------


## ابو عوده

thanks halla

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة حلا

----------


## ريمي

العفوا ابوا عودة

----------


## ريمي

شكرا لمرورمحمد عزام

----------


## المالك الحزين

مشكورة حلا للجهود القيمة

----------


## ريمي

العفوا  المشغاب

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
وين الشرح ؟؟!! 
ولا لازم أستنتج انا لحالي كيفية عمل البرنامج من الخطوات يعني ؟؟!! :Db465236ff: 

شكرا مدميزل حلا :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## تيتو

مشكورة يا حلا

----------

